# Rabies babies



## Loaf (Jul 18, 2009)

Rabies Babies UK punk band 

cheeeeeeeckkkkk itttttt


----------



## axeline (Aug 21, 2009)

wow..those were really punk band ...thanks for sharing that link...
for their website..

does the band had any uploaded video on youtube..?

thanks.! :yourock:


----------

